# PCI ATA card gone with gentoo-sources (2.4.19-r7)

## thinker5555

I just installed Gentoo on /dev/hde5 with the XFS file system, /boot on /dev/hda1 with ext2, and built my kernel using the 2.4.19-r7 gentoo-sources.  After finalizing the installation and rebooting, I get this error during bootup:

```

VFS: Cannot open root device "hde5" on 21:05

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel Panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 21:05

```

At first I thought something was wrong with my grub config.  I checked that, and it was fine.  Then I thought I had forgotten something for my hardware in my kernel.  I checked, and my PCI, ATA, and filesystem stuff was compiled in and fine.  I then realized that my PCI ATA card was not being found.  

I have a second (well, my first, technically) install of Gentoo on hde6, but it's using the 2.4.18 kernel, and it's using the exact same settings (as far as PCI, ATA, and my file system) and it finds the card, and therefore boots, correctly.

Short of going back to the 2.4.18 sources, does anyone have any suggestions or ideas?

Thanks,

Jeremy

----------

## pjp

Try 'make mrproper'

This  thread has someone mention using this.  This one is a discussion about mrproper.

EDIT:  Please post your results if you try it.

----------

## thinker5555

Thanks for the links.  The first one sounds like my problem, but their suggestion didn't work.  By results, I'm not sure if you mean specific output of mrproper or not.  I had forgotten to mention that I had given the make mrproper a try, but I still had no luck.  :Sad:  I didn't save any output, though.  It 'succeeded', and I didn't think to do so.  The only error I get is on bootup when finding my PCI card fails, and it only fails because I'm trying to boot from it.

Eh, and I just thought of this...  I'm running the 1.3b stage 1 beta.(GCC3.x)  Would this have anything to do with it?

Thanks for the idea, though.

Jeremy

----------

## pjp

No idea about GCC3.x.  Many of the rx kernels seem to have problems with Promise controllers.

This is why I have yet to touch my working kernel, though I'd like to add preemptive support.

I was hoping the mrproper was the solution.  That yours failed was what I wanted to know, 

though I was hoping it would have worked.

----------

